# Looking for a guided hunt this weekend



## pck823 (Feb 14, 2011)

At least two of us, and maybe more, are looking for a guided hunt this weekend on Saturday 2/19.  We're in West GA but are willing to travel a couple of hours to get on some hogs.  Email me at pck823@yahoo.com if you've got something to offer. 

Hoping we can get on private land so that we're not restricted to small game arms.  Thanks.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 14, 2011)

Call Nuttn Fancy at 229-310-6635 ask for Brad Paul and tell him Joe sent ya. He has access to at least 10,000 acres in SW GA. Great guy


----------



## treeman101 (Feb 14, 2011)

http://georgiahogcontrol.com  Really good hunt  or Hog Swat, Blue Ghost Outfitters, Nightvision Hog Control


----------



## mcgraw (Feb 14, 2011)

Why not have have people on this board have a group hunt on a wma much easier with people that know the wma layout you know an save the cash find new hunting friends lol.


----------



## Carolpittman (Feb 14, 2011)

nuttn fancy !!!!!!


----------



## j_seph (Feb 14, 2011)

treeman101 said:


> http://georgiahogcontrol.com Really good hunt or Hog Swat, Blue Ghost Outfitters, Nightvision Hog Control


 


Carolpittman said:


> nuttn fancy !!!!!!


 They got about 17 or so the other day!


----------



## jkk6028 (Feb 14, 2011)

mcgraw said:


> Why not have have people on this board have a group hunt on a wma much easier with people that know the wma layout you know an save the cash find new hunting friends lol.



i like this idea mcgraw, always looking for new hunting friends


----------



## pck823 (Feb 16, 2011)

mcgraw-

I like your idea too.  Fortunately, I got hooked up with a group who had some last-minute cancellations to hunt private land in Dublin.  However, I would still rather work public land and save the money.  That said, this weekend will be my second time out and hopefully first kill.  Once I get a taste for it, I'm sure I'll be doing this more often.


----------



## reidplacefarms (Mar 15, 2011)

*hogs*

hey if your still looking for a hunt my dad guides for woods and water in wrightsville ga which is next to dublin they have hogs everywhere and have a permit to hunt over bait and feeders his name is virgil peritts you can reach him at 4042189303 he can give you the details


----------



## huntmore (Mar 24, 2011)

If you have never tried hunting with night vision and want too. I say go with blueghost. We brought home 13 the other night and had a blast.  One was well over three hundred pounds. Give them a call you will not be disapointed, if you can shoot. Now thast some shooten fun.
Nightvisionhoghunting.com


----------



## sniper1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hogswat.com   you will not be disappointed


----------



## treeman101 (Mar 24, 2011)

All of us are good at what we do.


----------



## sniper13 (May 2, 2011)

Do they give any range time, it would make things easier getting acustomed to a different weapon instead of when trying to climb a tree while a mad sow is hot on your heels.


----------



## EricG (May 2, 2011)

sniper1 said:


> Hogswat.com   you will not be disappointed



+1 I had a great time with Hal on my last trip down to GA!


----------



## sniper1 (May 2, 2011)

with Hogswat, you will get to shoot the rifle you will be shooting prior to going out so you will be comfortable


----------



## groundhawg (May 13, 2011)

pck823 said:


> At least two of us, and maybe more, are looking for a guided hunt this weekend on Saturday 2/19.  We're in West GA but are willing to travel a couple of hours to get on some hogs.  Email me at pck823@yahoo.com if you've got something to offer.
> 
> Hoping we can get on private land so that we're not restricted to small game arms.  Thanks.



Did you get to make your hunt in Feburary?  If so who did you go with and how was the hunt?
Thanks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

Thread has been cleaned up. It needs to stay clean.


----------

